# Will Directv Tivo work with SWM LNB



## dl6911 (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently moved and had to get a swm lnb to get 2 tuners. I have two recievers. 

I have a Tivo (Sony SAT-T60) and want to know if it will work with my swm lnb, or if I have to purchase/lease a new dvr from DirecTV. 

What will happen if I connect it to the cable cord, will it erase all the content on my Tivo if it is not compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, it wlll not work, but it won't erase any content. You'll just find that many channels do not come in and that channel changes are unreliable.

I'm puzzled that you "had to get a swm lnb to get 2 tuners", as the standard "slimline" dish should work fine with two tuners, including DTiVo. But now that you have a SWM, you are locked into the DirecTV HR2X series for a DVR.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

If you are only wanting standard def DVR both the R16 and R22 SD DVRs also support SWM. The R15 does not nor anything older (the DirecTivo's).


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

stevel said:


> I'm puzzled that you "had to get a swm lnb to get 2 tuners",


I think he means that at his new location he or the installer can only pull a single line to the DVR.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

kaiser03 said:


> dish should work fine with two tuners, including DTiVo


Not with an SWM LNB it won't.


----------

